# Changing 109 trans fluid



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

They say rear diff cover must be removed to drain trans, but I see a tube at the bottom of the trans case going to the hydro pump. Couldn't that just be removed to drain trans? Also why couldn't you use a good RTV sealant on cover if you lifted the rear end up, sealed it and let it sit over night?


----------

